

I started a side project last year that has over 1K users – now what? - pcorsaro
http://petercorsaro.com/post/55917985553/i-started-a-side-project-last-year-that-has-over-1k

======
tocomment
Are they active users? I have a site with 2000 users but only 3 active users
:-(

I guess a lot of people signed up but didn't stick around. If all our your
users are active then maybe you've really got something there.

~~~
pcorsaro
There's a pretty good core of active users. Definitely not all of them. About
1 in 10 becomes a regular, with about 2 - 3% checking the site almost daily.
Around 20 - 25% use the site once a month. No idea if these numbers are any
good, but they're getting better every month.

When I initially started the site, I did some reddit advertising, and while I
got a decent number of sign ups, most were one and done accounts. Organic
exposure has definitely been way better than paid advertising for me.

------
FaisalAbid
Is it making money? If not think about monetizing it.

If it is making you money, then see how you can use that money to get more
users and more revenue.

~~~
pcorsaro
I'm trying to figure out how to monetize it. Affiliate links seem like the
best option currently, but they're not doing much for me yet. Eventually I'd
love to let publishers and developers promote their games on the site, but I
don't feel like it's large enough yet.

------
tocomment
It looks like a really cool site. Would it be useful if you could scan in the
UPC of your games with a smart phone?

~~~
pcorsaro
Thanks!

I was just thinking the other day that it'd be cool to be able to scan games
in. I think my data source has UPC data in it, but I don't think it's very
well filled out.

~~~
tocomment
Check out the UPC database. They probably have a lot.

Also when you let people scan it it if you can't find a matching game then you
let them enter it manually. Eventually you'll at least have the most common
games covered.

I went through a similar thought process with a site I made a while ago.
grocist.com

Btw. Let me know if I can help out at all. I have a bit of free time lately.

